# D-fuse seatpost advice



## CHRIS217

Guys. Anyone aware whether there are zero setback options for the d-fuse seatpost ?

Current d-fuse post appears to have 25mm setback and would prefer zero if possible

Aware the Defy Advanced Pro seems to have a different post to the standard models 

Any thoughts / advice appreciated 

Cheers


----------



## marc7654

I'm not aware there is such an animal but you should ask your local Giant dealer to check to be sure.

This may be info you already know but...
For that Advanced Pro head I think the rails are reversible. Although mine do have left and right indications molded into them. As a reference see Contact Composite Seatpost 27.2x400mm (Seatposts) - Bike Gear | Giant Bicycles | United States
The pictured head/clamp is the same as what on the Advanced Pro, at least it looks like it. In the description they say it's reversible for a 12mm setback. 

The clamp on the Advanced Pro is infinitely adjustable for level but I find it very hard to adjust in small increments. The clamp on the Advanced and lower end Defy (maybe all Giant models) is notched for the level adjustment which can make it impossible to get the exact adjustment. I would love an option to be able to change out the head for something better


----------



## AlbertoJ

CHRIS217 said:


> Guys. Anyone aware whether there are zero setback options for the d-fuse seatpost ?
> 
> Current d-fuse post appears to have 25mm setback and would prefer zero if possible
> 
> Aware the Defy Advanced Pro seems to have a different post to the standard models
> 
> Any thoughts / advice appreciated
> 
> Cheers


Hi Chris217, did you find a solution? I recently bought the new Defy 2016 and I would like to put a zero setback seatpost, but it seems that there is no way to find a D-shape in-line seatpost. Any suggestions? It is a sahme that Giant does not offer a variety of options to change the D-fuse seatposts; if I dont find a solution I will end up selling the bike and buying a non-Giant bike in a relatively near future...


----------



## threebikes

It's crazy that G would not offer a ten or zero set back seatpost.


----------



## gaff

i think the swap around clamp gives you ~10mm or ~20mm options it seems.


----------



## bgaulin

I'm in agreement, I bought the bike with my local bike shop saying I could get a zero backset, now I find they lied. very frustrated. Come on Giant, everyone else has a zero or almost zero version


----------

